# Suicidal thoughts.. what should i do :(



## hehehehehe (May 25, 2010)

it's been 8 months, and those thoughts come more frequently nowadays, i know i wouldn't commit suicide, but i'm afraid that i would lose control and i don't even wanna die







anyone experienced this? Thanks for taking time off to read this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah i got to a point one night where i was seriously worried i was gunna kill myself so i went to the hospital for a week, was worth it in my opinion. Are you on any medication at all? This is just my opinion but if your not on one you should maybe get on a anti-depressant since those are generally good those obsessive thoughts. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## JPenna (Oct 4, 2010)

hehehehehe said:


> it's been 8 months, and those thoughts come more frequently nowadays, i know i wouldn't commit suicide, but i'm afraid that i would lose control and i don't even wanna die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mainly happens to me when I drink too much, I start thinking I will never recover from DP and so I would rather die than live my entire life in this dream like state. Just keep telling yourself you will eventually get better! Thinking about your DP and worrying whether it will ever go away only makes it worse. I don't get drunk anymore for that exact reason. Life will get better trust me, you just need to believe it will.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.twloha.com/find-help/


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

hehehehehe said:


> it's been 8 months, and those thoughts come more frequently nowadays, i know i wouldn't commit suicide, but i'm afraid that i would lose control and i don't even wanna die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid in the first few weeks that I might lose control and kill myself, but it was just an irrational fear. You won't do it. Don't worry. You won't lose control...that's the good thing about this disorder...you do have control over what you do.


----------



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

Kellysmom said:


> I was afraid in the first few weeks that I might lose control and kill myself, but it was just an irrational fear. You won't do it. Don't worry. You won't lose control...that's the good thing about this disorder...you do have control over what you do.


Perfectly said.


----------



## macka131 (Sep 30, 2010)

my dp was caused by severe binge drinking about a pint of spirits 2 days a week,my advice is to cut out alcohol like i did and you will see the improvements straight away i took me a month and i feel so much better to how i did a month ago now i know my maximum is 3 beers,if you want to feel better i suggest you stop drinking for a few months!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I completely understand. I have had those thoughts a lot in the past, and even attempted once. Do your best to hang in there, whatever it may be for ie: your friends, parents, hope in recovering, etc. do your best to find and see the many reasons to live. This is not forever. Don't give up because you never know, you could get better sooner than you think.


----------

